# Another new MTD for TB...



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

This is (as far as I can tell) a 2002 MTD Yard Machines Model 660, 42" cut, 6 speed shift on the go, originally had a 17hp Briggs (now a 16.5). She has a crack in the rear of the engine, but will still run. This one just needs a cleanup, a seat & an engine swap. Anyone have a 16.5 ,17, or 18hp OHV?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,TB,why not just swap it for a 18hp twin?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,TB,why not just swap it for a 18hp twin?


Hey jhngardner367, got one?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Good come back TB, I just wish I could get my hands on what seems to be "reasonably priced" mechanical projects,
something like that would be costing close to $1500.00 over here :-(


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW! $1,500? Seriously? I paid $50 for this & may swap the engine from the Toro I got with a bad transaxle, which was a freebie. I also have a contact who may be able to find me an engine. Then I'll have to find a transaxle for the Toro...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Not bad for $50 - its funny MTD carried that same style chassis for so many years - have a couple from the 90's that look just like it.

I have a collection of spare motors ( for either projects in progress or a spare) - id have 3 more if i felt adventureous and rebuilt 3 more in the shed.

Id say by that motor- the PO either ran it out of oil or revved the heck out it - id say both considering thats the second motor trashed on it.

If it still runs , id say take it to welder that can weld aluminum - and have that hole welded up- be good for a spare motor if nothings damaged inside.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 16hp Briggs ohv that I can throw on it. If I do that, the Toro Wheelhorse it's on will now need an engine AND a trans. Don't know if I really want to strip out the Toro just yet.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I did that with a 'black' 94 murray ( twin for my red 94 murray) - i took the crappy teccy 16HP off it ( was missing a starter- wasnt paying $100 for one if i didnt know it ran) - left the chassis out intending to get it mowing again ( needed a deck as well) - ended up taking it apart for spare parts, was getting too rusty sitting outside- might eventually do something with it still.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sometimes we have to sacrifice a freebie to get the others running.


----------

